# Male mice in need of adoption!



## AdoptionCounselor (May 8, 2021)

Hello!

There are 7 male mice in serious need to adoption at the San Diego Humane Society. They have been looking for homes for over 120 days. I had to make a split second decision to adopt my two foster mice to prevent them from being transferred to a Petsmart. They are looking for homes as well. They are all 4 months old.

Unlike rats, male mice must live alone unless they are neutered 

please email me for more information! [email protected] or you can text me at 757-274-4484


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

They are so cute. I’m looking for a senior female mouse though, but I hope someone will come across these adorable boys!


----------



## AdoptionCounselor (May 8, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> They are so cute. I’m looking for a senior female mouse though, but I hope someone will come across these adorable boys!


Thank you! We do have a pair of female mice as well. We don't know their exact age because their previous home found them abandoned in a box in October 2020.





__





Adopets







adopt.adopets.com









__





Adopets







adopt.adopets.com


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

They look so sweet. I am a little ways from San Diego though. One more thing-On K-Ci's profile, it says "*It is important to give her time and patience to settle into her new home. Please be sure to respect his boundaries"*
It could confuse potential adopters whether it is girl or a boy because it says both he and she. Sorry if I misunderstood it though!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

You could advertise on the Mouse Fanciers Forum? You might have more luck there.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Any luck?


----------

